# Are you crying?



## nightwalker (Nov 20, 2008)

i am.


----------



## seanybhoy (Mar 2, 2008)

Inside maybe but outside ?.......erm not currently, so no.


----------



## person86 (Aug 10, 2006)

Where's my 'too f'ing depressed to cry about anything anymore' option?


----------



## Noca (Jun 24, 2005)

my eyes are watering from allergies, does that count?


----------



## Hot Chocolate (Sep 29, 2008)

Always tearing up for no reason..


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Not right now.


----------



## nightwalker (Nov 20, 2008)

person86 said:


> Where's my 'too f'ing depressed to cry about anything anymore' option?


Ah crap I forgot bout that LOL


----------



## fauxhawk (Oct 26, 2008)

Wow, funny you should ask. Not now but a few moments ago I was, but it's not a daily thing. A certain album made me cry twice today.

Actually it's my friends music that did it to me. I should tell her. It's a compliment, right? I won't though. It would make her feel awkward.


----------



## huh (Mar 19, 2007)

No. I don't cry. It's not for losers though. I don't consider myself a strong person either. I'm simply not much of an emotional person.


----------



## dullard (Aug 4, 2008)

I don't think I've cried once in the past ten years... unless you count my eyes watering every time I yawn. Crying isn't for losers and I wouldn't say that I am a strong person. I just don't cry.


----------



## smalltowngirl (Feb 17, 2006)

I cry frequently, but no, at this very moment I am not.


----------



## dax (Nov 19, 2004)

seanybhoy said:


> Inside maybe but outside ?.......erm not currently, so no.





person86 said:


> Where's my 'too f'ing depressed to cry about anything anymore' option?





dullard said:


> I don't think I've cried once in the past ten years... unless you count my eyes watering every time I yawn. Crying isn't for losers and I wouldn't say that I am a strong person. I just don't cry.


Yea. What you all said. :ditto


----------



## dontcare (Oct 6, 2008)

:ditto

with the very occasional exception


----------



## fauxhawk (Oct 26, 2008)

Somebody recently told me that they haven't cried yet this century. 
Is it common for men to cry this seldom?


----------



## nightwalker (Nov 20, 2008)

fauxhawk said:


> somebody recently told me that they haven't cried yet this century.
> Is it common for men to cry this seldom?


lol


----------



## nightwalker (Nov 20, 2008)

fauxhawk said:


> Actually it's my friends music that did it to me. I should tell her. It's a compliment, right? I won't though. It would make her feel awkward.


Yeah. music makes me cry too.


----------



## nightwalker (Nov 20, 2008)

I have this thing where like in the middle of class when the teacher is talking , and when i'm "supposed" to be concentrating, i kinda space out and then i get this feeling cry all of a sudden. (and i actually do. a tear or 2 comes out of my eyes but doesnt drop).


----------



## Kelly (Dec 12, 2003)

I'm in public. Crying would attract attention. 

Have a nice day,
Kelly


----------



## nightwalker (Nov 20, 2008)

Kelly said:


> I'm in public. Crying would attract attention.
> 
> Have a nice day,
> Kelly


:teeth


----------



## dax (Nov 19, 2004)

fauxhawk said:


> Somebody recently told me that they haven't cried yet this century.
> Is it common for men to cry this seldom?


I haven't cried yet this century. I would say it is pretty common. And I don't think I could every cry over myself. I might cry if someone in my family died or if I was ever to meet one of those poor impoverished kids you see on those TV ads.


----------



## dontcare (Oct 6, 2008)

Kelly said:


> I'm in public. Crying would attract attention.
> 
> Have a nice day,
> Kelly


Ha! The only time I ever seem to cry is when I'm in public. IT"S NOT FUNNY>


----------



## milo001 (Nov 26, 2008)

yes,i have but not recently.


----------



## nightwalker (Nov 20, 2008)

aw you people are so strong


----------



## IllusionOfHappiness (Sep 6, 2007)

I tear up very easily. But I don't think I've actually "cried" since last week. 
Lol, as if it's that long ago.


----------



## MeganC (Nov 23, 2008)

Yes. I'm bawling my eyes out as I gently bang my head to slow, monotonous prog metal and puff on a clove cigarette. Oh dammit, my black metal face paint is running all over my shirt. Dammit!


----------



## nightwalker (Nov 20, 2008)

meganc said:


> yes. I'm bawling my eyes out as i gently bang my head to slow, monotonous prog metal and puff on a clove cigarette. Oh dammit, my black metal face paint is running all over my shirt. Dammit!


lol


----------



## SadRosesAreBeautiful (May 15, 2008)

I picked "no, I'm a strong person" but it's more like, I hate crying, loathe it. Rarely ever cry. Not that it's not okay to cry though.


----------



## SilentLoner (Jan 30, 2006)

I don't cry often, and never in front of other people. If I do I'm alone.


----------



## SadRosesAreBeautiful (May 15, 2008)

SilentLoner said:


> I don't cry often, and never in front of other people. If I do I'm alone.


Yep, I never cry in front of people. Well, I did a few months ago, but that was completely unexpected


----------



## 2Talkative (Nov 1, 2007)

No I really never cry..... I will say though the last time a little tear squeaked out was when I first found this site and started reading that other people are going through the same thing as me, I guess I thought I was the only one for some reason.


----------



## LavenderRose (Jan 11, 2009)

I go through periods of time where I cry all the time. I'll find myself tearing up while walking down the hallway, etc. for no apparent reason! Ugh, it makes me crazy lol. I don't think it's bad to cry; it just makes me insane when I do it for no real reason :um


----------



## nightwalker (Nov 20, 2008)

SadRosesAreBeautiful said:


> Yep, I never cry in front of people. Well, I did a few months ago, but that was completely unexpected


lol me neither. excpet in my first therapy session, i cried right away. weird.


----------



## Taija (Nov 3, 2008)

nightwalker said:


> aw you people are so strong


I personally don't think that not crying makes you any stronger, or that crying makes you weak. People just have different ways of expressing their frustration and depression.


----------



## Cypress (Dec 17, 2008)

Taija said:


> I personally don't think that not crying makes you any stronger, or that crying makes you weak. People just have different ways of expressing their frustration and depression.


:agree


----------



## shylady (Oct 20, 2008)

*It's good to cry*

Crying is a more complicated process than one would at first imagine. First of all, there are really three different types of tears. Basal tears keep our eyes lubricated constantly. Reflex tears are produced when our eyes get irritated, like with onions or when something gets into our eyes. The third kind of tear is produced when the body reacts emotionally to something. Each type of tear contains different amounts of chemical proteins and hormones. Scientists have discovered that the emotional tears contain higher levels of manganese and the hormone prolactin, and this contributes in a reduction of both of these in the body; thus helping to keep depression away. Many people have found that crying actually calms them after being upset, and this is in part due to the chemicals and hormones that are released in the tears.


----------



## Speratus (Jan 24, 2009)

person86 said:


> Where's my 'too f'ing depressed to cry about anything anymore' option?


I second that


----------



## shydirtbikeguy (Jan 8, 2004)

Crying on the inside:cry


----------



## CopadoMexicano (Aug 21, 2004)

I cry


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

I have been startign to cry a little more lately. I'm surprised with the Paxil intact that I am able to press through the emotional barrier of the drug :lol.


----------



## ANCIENT (Aug 9, 2005)




----------



## seanybhoy (Mar 2, 2008)

I cried last night (i know im such a **** bag) but yeah i dunno it was like coming on here in the knowledge that everyone else my age was out getting crunk or laid or some sh*t i dunno i was just overwhelmed or sumfin even though it was like midnight or sumsh*t i dunno it's f*cked up i guess.

But yeah blah or sumfin wtf ever im out.


----------



## estse (Nov 18, 2003)

I was earlier when catching the end of a movie


----------



## aw3se4dr5 (Jan 4, 2009)

i cry for hours at night everyday... its ridiculous my father is ashamed of me because im not like my brother


----------



## nightwalker (Nov 20, 2008)

**** people and socializing! :cry


----------



## anonymid (Oct 16, 2005)

I wish I'd seen this poll last weekend. I'll just have to remember to come back in 12 days. That will be a "yes" for sure.


----------

